# Smoked Mini Pizza Snacks & Balls



## smoking b (Aug 28, 2013)

Here is a quick snack that I make at least every other week & when making them today I figured I would put it up here in case anyone wanted to try it out...

Start out by making dough for a pizza crust. I didn't take pics of that because everybody knows how to make dough  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   You can cheat & use a packet mix if you don't wanna make it from scratch or here is the recipe I use if you need one...

1 cup flour

1/4 tsp salt

1/4 tsp instant yeast

4 tsp olive oil

3 oz warm water

Once you make your dough divide it in half & divide each half into thirds so that you have 6 pieces of dough. Take 3 pieces & form small circles with them. Slice a fresh tomato & make your circles slightly bigger than them.













PICT0292.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 28, 2013






I put a nice slice of tomato, some mozz cheese & some of my dried herb mix on.













PICT0293.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 28, 2013






I then put 4 pepperonis & a couple more pieces of mozz on.













PICT0295.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 28, 2013






Make circles with your other 3 pieces of dough. Put a piece of mozz on each one.

NOW THIS IS WHERE THINGS DIFFERED FROM MY USUAL METHOD

I usually put my homemade sauce on these 3 but did not want to open a fresh jar just for these 3 so I elected to put a piece of tomato on each one instead. I then put a pepperoni, another piece of mozz & a bit of my herb mix on.













PICT0297.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 28, 2013






Now fold them up just like you were making a dumpling.













PICT0299.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 28, 2013






& into the MES 30 running hickory pellets in the AMNPS

Smoker temp 297*   I've done these enough to know that they will stay in for exactly one hour. If running a different temp just do a toothpick test to tell when they are done.













PICT0302.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 28, 2013






Snack ball after 1 hour & awaiting its turn to be eaten.













PICT0301.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 28, 2013






These are a quick snack if you are in a rush for something smoked - they really are pretty good  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Note :  The mini pizza snacks were good as usual but this was the 1st time I used tomato in place of my sauce for the balls & they ended up being too dry. Either more tomato was needed or just skip that & use sauce instead like I normally do - probably the latter...

Anyway... There you go...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 28, 2013)

Not everyone knows how to make dough!!! 

Looks great Jeremy!


----------



## so ms smoker (Aug 29, 2013)

Sounds like a great appetizer! Will give these a try.

   Mike


----------



## smoking b (Aug 29, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Not everyone knows how to make dough!!!
> 
> Looks great Jeremy!


Thanks Case  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I learned to make dough in kindergarten & just figured it was something everybody knew  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I did put a recipe up just in case anyone needed it though


----------



## link (Aug 29, 2013)

My son is having friends over for a bonfire this weekend. I this these may be on the menu.Thanks


----------



## redneck69 (Aug 29, 2013)

i need to give these a try for my girl friends kids...they love pizza


----------



## smoking b (Aug 29, 2013)

So MS Smoker said:


> Sounds like a great appetizer! Will give these a try.
> 
> Mike





link said:


> My son is having friends over for a bonfire this weekend. I this these may be on the menu. Thanks


Give them a try - they are a quick & easy to make smoked snack


----------



## smoking b (Aug 29, 2013)

redneck69 said:


> i need to give these a try for my girl friends kids...they love pizza


They should work great for that man


----------



## driedstick (Sep 19, 2013)

That looks great, my kids will love these, thanks


----------



## greg b (Sep 30, 2013)

These look delicious! My 3 yr old daughter loves helping make homemade pizza, I'll have to let her help try these too!


----------



## smoking b (Mar 13, 2014)

Anyone else tried these yet?


----------



## driedstick (Mar 14, 2014)

My 13yr old daughter made us dinner the other night and did the same thing but in the middle put in Chili Mac, turned out really good - not smoked she just had them in oven, put a little velveta in with it - I will say I was impressed and she did it all on her own.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 14, 2014)

driedstick said:


> My 13yr old daughter made us dinner the other night and did the same thing but in the middle put in Chili Mac, turned out really good - not smoked she just had them in oven, put a little velveta in with it - I will say I was impressed and she did it all on her own.


Nice! That does sound like it would be pretty decent too


----------



## paulyetter (May 15, 2014)

Only one hour to make oh my! I can see lots of those in our future this summer as they look very good. Thank you for another great idea!


----------



## smoking b (May 15, 2014)

paulyetter said:


> Only one hour to make oh my! I can see lots of those in our future this summer as they look very good. Thank you for another great idea!


You're quite welcome Paul  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   They are fast, easy & taste great - I bet you'll like them...


----------



## deansomers (May 15, 2014)

Shoot another one I have 2 try! I be making these this weekend for sure I love things like this thx smokin b!


----------



## smoking b (May 15, 2014)

DeanSomers said:


> Shoot another one I have 2 try! I be making these this weekend for sure I love things like this thx smokin b!


You're welcome  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I make these a lot & they're always a hit with everyone - at least so far...


----------

